# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  المذكرة التفسيرية لدستور دولة الكويت

## هيثم الفقى

المذكرة التفسيرية 
لدستور دولة الكويت 


*اولا: التصوير العام لنظام الحكم*

امتثالا لقوله تعالى- وشاورهم في الامر-، واستشرافا لمكانة من كرمهم في كتابه العزيز بقوله - وأمرهم شورى بينهم -، وتأسيا بسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المشورة والعدل، ومتابعة لركب تراثنا الاسلامي في بناء المجتمع وارساء قواعد الحكم، وبرغبة واعية في الاستجابة لسنة التطور والافادة من مستحدثات الفكر الانساني وعظات التجارب الدستورية في الدول الاخرى... بهدى ذلك كله، وبوحي هذه المعاني جميعا، وضع دستور دولة الكويت. ولقد تلاقت هذه الاضواء وتلك المعاني المتكاملة عند أصل جوهري في بناء العهد الجديد، قام بمثابة العمود الفقري لهذا الدستور، وهو الحفاظ على وحدة الوطن واستقراره . فلقد امتاز الناس في هذا البلد عبر القرون، بروح الاسرة تربط بينهم كافة، حكاما ومحكومين. ولم ينل من هذه الحقيقة ذات الاصالة العربية، ما خلفته القرون المتعاقبة في معظم الدول الاخرى من اوضاع مبتدعة ومراسم شكلية باعدت بين حاكم ومحكوم. ومن هنا جاء الحرص في الدستور الكويتي على ان يظل رئيس الدولة ابا لأبناء هذا الوطن جميعا، فنص ابتداء على ان عرش الامارة وراثي في اسرة المغفور له مبارك الصباح (مادة 4)، ثم نأى بالامير عن أي مساءلة سياسية وجعل ذاته مصونة لا تمس (مادة 54) كما ابعد عنه مسببات التبعة وذلك بالنص على ان رئيس الدولة يتولى سلطاته الدستورية بواسطة وزرائه(مادة 55) وهم المسؤولون عن الحكم امامه (مادة58) وامام مجلس الامة (المادتان 101 و 102). 
وتنبثق عن هذا الاصل الجوهري في الحكم الدستوري امور فرعية متعددة اهمها ما يلي : 
(1) - يلزم اصدار القانون المبين لاحكام وراثة العرش في اقرب فرصة لانه ذو صفة دستورية، فيعتبر بمجرد صدوره جزءا متمما للدستور فلا يعدل الا بالطريقة المقررة لتعديل هذا الدستور. وقد التزمت المادة الرابعة هذا النهج، حتى لا تنوء الوثيقة الدستورية الاصلية بتفاصيل احكام هذه الوراثة ، وحتى تتاح دراسة هذه الاحكام التفصيلية الدقيقة في سعة من الوقت وروية من التفكير. لذلك نصت المادة المذكورة على ان يصدر القانون المنوه عنه خلال سنة من تاريخ العمل بالدستور، واكتفت ببيان اسلوب الوراثة واهم شروط ولي العهد. 
(2) - يقتضي مبدأ ممارسة الامير لسلطاته الدستورية بواسطة وزرائه ، حلول المراسيم الاميرية محل الاوامر الاميرية ، ولكن ترد على هذا المبدأ استثناءات ثلاثة ، اولها اختيار ولي العهد بناء على مبايعة مجلس الامة (مادة 4)، وثانيها لا يمارس بطبيعته الا بامر اميري وهو تعيين رئيس الوزراة واعفاءه من منصبه (مادة 56)، وثالثها وثيق الصلة بالامير وهو اختيار نائبت عنه يمارس مؤقتاً، في حالة تغيبه خارج الامارة وتعذر نيابة ولي العد عنه ، كل او بعض صلاحياته الدستورية (مادة 61). وفيما عدا هذه الامور الثلاثة يكون المرسوم هو الاداة الدستورية لممارسة السلطات الاميرية المقررة بالدستور، وقد حرصت بعض نصوص الدستور (كالمواد 66 و 68 و 69) على ذكر كلمة - بمرسوم - وذلك توكيداً للحكم المنوه عنه وبرغم كفاية نص المادة 55 في الدلالة عليه ، ومن ثم لا يفيد عدم ذكر هذه الكلمة في سائر النصوص أي شك في سريان حكم المادة 55 عليها كاملا غير منقوص. 
(3) - اقتضى الحرص على وحدة الوطن واستقرار الحكم ان يتلمس الدستور في النظام الديمقراطي الذي تبناه طريقا وسطا بين النظامين البرلماني والرئاسي مع انعطاف اكبر نحو اولهما لما هو مقرر اصلا من ان النظام الرئاسي انما يكون في الجمهوريات، وان مناط قيامه كون رئيس الدولة منتخباً من الشعب لبضع سنوات ومسئولا امامه بل وامام ممثليه على نحو خاص. كما اريد بهذا الانعطاف الا يفقد الحكم طابعه الشعبي في الراقبة البرلمانية او يجافي تراثنا التقليدي في الشورى وفي التعقيب السريع على اسلوب الحكم وتصرفات الحاكمين. وليس يخفى ان الرأي ان تراخى والمشروة ان تأخرت، فقدا في الغالب اثرهما ، وفات دورهما في توجيه الحكم والادارة على السواء. 
على ان هذه الفضائل البرلمانية لم تنس الدستور عيوب النظام البرلماني التي كشفت عنها التجارب الدستورية ، ولم تحجب عن نظره ميزة الاستقرار التي يعتز بها النظام الرئاسي. ولعل بيت الداء في علة النظام البرلماني في العالم يكمن في المسؤولية الوزارية التضامنية امام البرلمان، فهذه المسئولية هي التي يخشى ان تجعل من الحكم هدفا لمعركة لا هوادة فيها بين الاحزاب ، بل وتجعل من هذا الهدف سببا رئيسيا للانتماء الى هذا الحزب او ذاك، وليس اخطر على سلامة الحكم الديمقراطي من ان يكون هذا الانحراف اساسا لبناء الاحزاب السياسية في الدولة بدلا من البرامج والمبادىء، وان يكون الحكم غاية لا مجرد وسيلة لتحقيق حكم اسلم وحياة افضل. واذا آل امر الحكم الديمقراطي الى مثل ذلك ، ضيعت الحقوق والحريات باسم حمايتها، وحرف العمل السياسي عن موضعه ليصبح تجارة باسم الوطنية، ومن ثم ينفرط عقد التضامن الوزاري على صخرة المصالح الشخصية الخفية ، كما تتشقق الكتلة الشعبية داخل البرلمان وخارجه مما يفقد المجالس النيابية قوتها والشعب وحدته. لذلك كله كان لا مفر من الاتعاظ بتجارب الدول الاخرى في هذا المضمار، والخروج بالقدر الضروري عن منطق النظام البرلماني البحت برغم ان نظام الامارة وراثي. 
وفي تحديد معالم ذلك النهج الوسط بين النظامين البرلماني والرئاسي، وتخير موضع دستور دولة الكويت بينهما، تتلاقى مشقة الاستخلاص النظري بمشقة وزن المقتضيات المحلية والواقع العملي، واولاهما معضلة فقهية ، وثانيتهما مشكلة سياسية. وخير النظم الدستورية هو ذلك الذي يوفق بين هذين الامرين ، ويحل في آن واحد كلتا المعضلتين. 
وقد عمل الدستور على تحقيق هذا التوفيق بين النظام البرلماني والنظام الرئاسي بالاسلوب المزدوج التالي : 
أ - جعل الدستور حجر الزاوية في كفالة الاستقرار في الحكم متمثلا في الامور الاتية : 
1 - كون نظام الامارة وراثياً ( كما سبق البيان). 
2 - عدم النص على اسقاط الوزارة بكاملها بقرار عدم ثقة يصدره مجلس الامة ، والاستعاضة عن ذلك الاصل البرلماني بنوع من التحكيم يحسمه الامير بما يراه محققا للمصلحة العامة ، وذلك اذا ما رأى مجلس الامة عدم امكان التعاون مع رئيس مجلس الوزراء (مادة 102)، وبشرط الا يصدر قرار بذلك الا بناء على استجواب وبعد الانتهاء من مناقشته، (والاستجواب لا تجوز مناقشته اصلا الا بعد ثمانية ايام على الاقل من تقديمه ما لم يوافق من وجه اليه الاستجواب على الاستعجال). ويجب ايضا ان يكون قرار المجلس بعدم التعاون صادرا بموافقة اغلبية الاعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس (فيما عدا الوزراء - مادة 101). 
فان امكن اجتياز هذه العقبات جميعا وصدر قرار المجلس بعدم التعاون مع رئيس مجلس الوزراء لم يترتب على ذلك تنحيه (والوزراء بالتالي) عن الوزارة كما هو مقرر بالنسبة للوزير، وانما يكون الامير حكما في الامر، ان شاء اخذ برأي المجلس وأعفى الوزارة، وان شاء احتفظ بالوزارة وحل المجلس. وفي هذه الحالة اذا استمر رئيس الوزارة المذكورة في الحكم وقرر المجلس الجديد - بذات الاغلبية المنوه عنها - عدم التعاون معه اعتبر معتزلا منصبه من تاريخ قرار المجلس الجديد في هذا الشأن ، وتشكل وزارة جديدة. 
ولا يخفى ما في هذه الضمانات من كفالة لاستقرار الوزارة في مجموعها، بل لعلها، من الناحية العملية، لا مندوحة من ان تؤدي الى ندرة استعمال هذا الحق البرلماني. كما ان رئيس مجلس الوزراء الذي يصل تبرم مجلس الامة به ومعارضته لسياسته حد تعريض المجلس نفسه للحل ، وتعريض اعضائه انفسهم لخوض معركة انتخابية مريرة، ليس من الصالح العام تحصينه اكثر من ذلك او كفالة بقائه في الحكم الى ابعد من هذا المدى. وفي مقابل الضمانات المقررة لرئيس مجلس الوزراء على النحو السابق وجب النص على الا يتولى مع الرئاسة أي وزارة، وهو أمر له اهميته من ناحية سير العمل الحكومي، وبمراعاة ضخامة اعباء رياسة الوزارة في التوجيه العام للحكم، والتنسيق بين الوزارات واتجاهاتها، وتحقيق رقابة ذاتية يمارسها رئيس مجلس الوزراء على الوزارات المختلفة ، مما يضاعف اسباب الحرص على الصالح العام والتزام هذه الوزارات للحدود الدستورية والقانونية المقررة. 
3 - وضع قيود ايضا على المسئولية السياسية الفردية للوزراء، بحيث لا يجوز طرح الثقة بالوزير الا بناء على رغبته هو او بطلب موقع من عشرة من اعضاء المجلس على الاقل ( أي خُمس الاعضاء)، وذلك اثر مناقشة استجواب على النحو المبين آنفا في شأن رئيس مجلس الوزراء، مع التزام المواعيد السابق بيانها لمناقشة الاستجواب ، ثم لاصدار قرار من المجلس في شأنه، وباشتراط موافقة اغلبية هذه العقبات اعتبر الوزير معتزلا منصبه من تاريخ قرار عدم الثقة، وقد استقالته وجوبا الى رئيس الدولة استيفاء للشكل القانوني (مادة 101). ولذلك لا يبقى هذا الوزير في منصبه ولو ارتأى رئيس الدولة حل مجلس الامة والرجوع الى رأي الشعب. ومن المأمول باطمئنان ان يحول جو التعاون المنشود والذي حرص الدستور على تهيئة اسبابه، دون اللجوء الى هذا الاجراء الاستثنائي البحت، فالصالح العام هو رائد الوزير في الحكم، وهو كذلك رائد المجلس في الرقابة، فوحدة هذا الهدف كفيلة بضمان وحدة الاتجاه وتلاقي المجلس والحكومة ، في تقدير صالح المجموع، على كلمة سواء. 
4 - اقتضت ظروف الملاءمة ومراعاة واقع الكويت كذلك الا يؤخذ على نحو مطلق بالقاعدة البرلمانية التي توجب ان يُختار الوزراء من بين اعضاء البرلمان، ومن ثم تمنع تعيين وزراء من خارج البرلمان، وهي قاعدة ترد عليها استثناءات متفاوتة في بعض الدساتير البرلمانية. لهذا لم يشترط الدستور ان يكون الوزراء او - نصفهم على الاقل - من اعضاء مجلس الامة، تاركاً الامر لتقدير رئيس الدولة في ظل التقاليد البرلمانية التي توجب ان يكون الوزراء قدر المستطاع من اعضاء مجلس الامة. وفي ذلك ايضا مراعاة لتلك الحقيقة الحتمية وهي قلة عدد اعضاء مجلس الامة (وهم خمسون عضوا) تبعا لعدد السكان ، مما قد يتعذر معه وجود العدد الكافي من بين هؤلاء الاعضاء لسد حاجة البلاد من الوزراء اللازمين لحمل اعباء الدولة في هذه المرحلة التاريخية من حياتها ، مع ضرورة احتفاظ المجلس كذلك بعدد كاف من الاعضاء القادرين على ادار رسالة هذا المجلس ولجانه المتعددة. لذلك كله قررت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 56 من الدستور ان - يكون تعيين الوزراء من اعضاء مجلس الامة ومن غيرهم -، وبذلك يكون التعيين وجوبيا من الفئتين في ضوء الاصل البرلماني المذكور والتقاليد البرلمانية المنوع عنها. ومقتضي ذلك - كما سبق - التوسع قدر المستطاع في جعل التعيين من داخل مجلس الامة. 
وايراد هذا الحكم الخاص بتعيين وزراء من غير اعضاء مجلس الامة، مع تعمد ترك ما تتضمنه الدساتير الملكية عادة من نص على ان - لا يلي الوزارة احد اعضاء البيت المالك - او - احد من الاسرة المالكة- يؤدي الى جواز تعيين اعضاء الاسرة الحاكمة وزراء من خارج مجلس الامة. وهذا هو الطريق الوحيد لمشاركتهم في الحكم نظراً لما هو معروف من عدم جواز ترشيح انفسهم في الانتخابات حرصا على حرية هذه الانتخابات من جهة ، ونأيا بالاسرة الحاكمة عن التجريح السياسي الذي قلما تتجرد منه المعارك الانتخابية من جهة ثانية. ويشفع لهذا الاستثناء في اسلوب الحكم البرلماني بالنسبة الى الكويت بصفة خاصة كون الاسرة الحاكمة من صميم الشعب تحس باحساسه ولا تعيش في معزل عنه. كما يشفع له ايضاً كون عدد سكان دولة الكويت قد استلزم الاخذ بنظام المجلس الواحد. فلم يعد هناك مجلس ثان (مجلس شيوخ او مجلس اعيان) يمكن لاعضاء البيت الحاكم الاسهام عن طريق التعيين فيه في شؤون الدولة العامة. 
5 - ابتدع الدستور فكرة لا تخفي اهميتها برغم عدم مجاراتها لكمال شعبية المجالس النيابية، فقد نصت المادة 80 على ان - يعتبر الوزراء غير المنتخبين بمجلس الامة اعضاء في هذا المجلس بحكم وظائفهم -، وهو أمر كان لا مندوحة معه من ضابطين، اولهما وضع حد اعلى لعدد الوزراء، سواء كانوا وزراء عاديين او وزارء دولة، وهو ما قررته العبارة الاخيرة من المادة 56 بقولها - لا يزيد عدد الوزراء جميعا على ثلث عدد اعضاء مجلس الامة -، وبهذا التحديد لا يكون هناك خوف من اغراق مجلس الامة (وعدد اعضائه اصلا خمسون عضوا) باعضاء غير محددي العدد من الوزراء المعينين من خارج المجلس مما يخشى معه المساس بشعبية المجلس النيابي او باهمية قراراته. اما الضابط الثاني فمبتكر كذلك وهو اشتراط الا يشترك الوزراء في التصويت على الثقة باحدهم (المادة 101) او على موضوع عدم التعاون مع رئيس مجلس الوزراء (المادة 102) ويشمل هذا الحظر الوزراء جميعاً ولو كانوا من اعضاء مجلس الامة المنتخبين. وحكمة هذا النص كذلك ما هو مقرر صراحة او بحكم الواقع من تضامن الوزراء وتساندهم في مثل هذه المناسبة ، فمنعهم من الاشتراك في التصويت في هذين الامرين يدع مجال البت فيه كاملا لاعضاء مجلس الامة غير الوزراء. 
6 - لم يقيد الدستور استعمال الحكومة لحق الحل باي قيد زمني كما فعلت بعض الدساتير البرلمانية ، اكتفاء بالقيد التقليدي الهام الذي بمقتضاه اذا حل المجلس لا يجوز حله لذات الاسباب مرة اخرى، مع وجوب اجراء الانتخابات للمجلس الجديد في ميعاد لا يجاوز شهرين من تاريخ الحل والا استرد المجلس المنحل كامل سلطته الدستورية لحين اجتماع المجلس الجديد واجتمع فورا كأن الحل لم يكن (مادة 107). 
7 - في نصوص متفرقة من الدستور ترك مجال واسع لتصرف رئيس الدولة او السلطة التنفيذية دون رجوع سابق الى مجلس الامة او دون الرجوع اليه كلية، ومثال على ذلك اختيار نائب الامير (مادة 61) واعلان الحرب الدفاعية ( مادة 68) واعلان الحكم العرفي (مادة 69) وابرام المعاهدات فيما لم يستثن منها بالذات (مادة 70) والاستعاضة بثقة رئيس الدولة في تشكيل الوزراة عن حصولها على ثقة مجلس الامة عقب كل تجديد لانتخابات هذا المجلس (مادة 98). 
8 - يسند هذه الضمانات والنصوص جميعا نص المادة 174 المقرر لضوابط تعديل الدستور ، فقد اشترطت هذه المادة لادخال أي تعديل على احكام الدستور موافقة الامير على مبدأ التعديل اولا، ثم على موضوعه. وجعلت حق رئيس الدولة في هذا الخصوص - حق تصديق - بالمعنى الكامل لا مجرد حق اعتراض توقيفي كما هو الشأن في التشريعات العادية وفقا للمادة 52 من الدستور. ولذلك نصت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 174 في صراحة على استثناء حكمها من حكم المادة 52 المذكورة. بل وأضافت الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 174 انه - اذا رفض اقتراح التنقيح من حيث المبدأ او من حيث موضوع التنقيح فلا يجوز عرضه من جديد قبل مضي سنة على هذا الرفض-، والرفض هنا شامل لحالتي حصوله من جانب الامير او من جانب مجلس الامة. وبهذا الوضع لا يكون تعديل ما للدستور الا برضاء الجهتين اللتين تعاونتا من قبل في وضعه، الامير والامة، وعبرت عن هذا التراضي ديباجة الدستور عندما نصت على صدور الارادة الاميرية بالتصديق عليه واصداره - بناء على ما قرره المجلس التأسيسي -. 
ب - قدر الدستور - من الناحية الثانية - ضرورة الحذر من المبالغة في ضمانات السلطة التنفيذية. وذلك مخافة ان تطغى هذه الضمانات على شعبية الحكم ، او تضيع في التطبيق جوهر المسئولية الوزارية التي هي جماع الكلمة ف يالنظام البرلماني. ومما يبعث على الاطمئنان في هذا الشأن ويدفع تلك المظنة الى حد كبير، ما اثبتته التجاري الدستورية العالمية من ان مجرد التلويح بالمسئولية فعال عادة في درء الاخطار قبل وقوعها او منع التمادي فيها او الاصرار عليها، ولذلك تولدت فكرة المسئولية السياسية تاريخيا عن التلويح او التهديد بتحريك المسئولية الجنائية للوزراء، وقد كانت هذه المسئولية الجنائية هي الوحيدة المقررة قديماً. كما ان تجريح الوزير، او رئيس مجلس الوزراء، بمناسبة بحث موضوع عدم عدم الثقة او عدم التعاون ، كفيل باحراجه والدفع به الى الاستقالة، اذا ما استند هذا التجريح الى حقائق دامغة واسباب قوية تتردد اصداؤها في الرأي العام. كما ان هذه الاصداء ستكون تحت نظر رئيس الدولة باعتباره الحكم النهائي في كل ما يثار حول الوزير او رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ولو لم تتحقق في مجلس الامة الاغلبية الكبيرة اللازمة لاصدار قرار - بعدم الثقة- او - بعدم التعاون -. كما ان شعور الرجل السياسي الحديث بالمسئولية الشعبية والبرلمانية، وحسه المرهف من الناحية الادبية لكل نقد او تجريح، قد حملا الوزير البرلماني على التعجيل بالتخلي عن منصبه اذا ما لاح له انه فاقد ثقة الامة او ممثليها، وقد بلغت هذه الحساسية احيانا حد الاسراف مما اضطر بعض الدساتير الحديثة للحد منها حرصا على القدر اللازم من الاستقرار الوزاري. 
ومن وراء التنظيم الدستوري لمسئولية الوزراء السياسية ، توجد كذلك وبصفة خاصة رقابة الرأي العام التي لا شك في أن الحكم الديمقراطي يأخذ بيدها ويوفر مقوماتها وضماناتها ، ويجعل منها مع الزمن العمود الفقري في شعبية الحكم. وهذه المقومات والضمانات في مجموعها هي التي تفيء على المواطنين بحبوحة من الحرية السياسية، فتكفل لهم - الى جانب حق الانتخاب السياسي - مختلف مقومات الحرية الشخصية ( في المواد 30 و 31 و 32 و 33 و 34 من الدستور) وحرية العقيدة (المادة 35) ، وحرية الرأي (المادة 36) وحرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر (المادة 37) ، وحرية المراسلة (المادة 39)، وحرية تكوين الجمعيات والنقابات (المادة 43)، وحرية الاجتماع الخاص وعقد الاجتماعات العامة والمواكب والتجمعات (المادة 44)، وحق تقديم العرائض الى السلطات العامة (المادة 45). وفي جو مليء بهذه الحريات ينمو حتما الوعي السياسي ويقوى الرأي العام ، وبغير هذه الضمانات والحريات السياسية ، تنطوي النفوس على تذمر لا وسيلة دستورية لمعالجته ، وتكتم الصدور آلاما لا متنفس لها بالطرق السلمية ، فتكون القلاقل، ويكون الاضطراب في حياة الدولة، وهو ما اشتهر به النظام الرياسي في بعض دول اميركا اللاتينية، وما حرص الدستور على تجنبه وتجنيب الكويت اسبابه. ويتجاوب مع هذه المعاني كذلك ما لا يخفى من ضرورة مرور الحياة الدستورية الجديدة ، ذات الطابع البرلماني الواضح بل الغالب، بفترة تمرين على الوضع الجديد، يتبين خلالها ما قد يكون في هذا الوضع من توسعة او تضييق. وهي ان تضمنت بعض التضييق فان ذلك منطق سنة التطور، وفيه مراعاة لحداثة العهد بهذه المشاركة الشعبية في الحكم وتمهيد لاعادة النظر في الدستور بعد السنوات الخمس الاولى من تطبيقه بنص الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة 174، وبالضوابط المنصوص عليها في تلك المادة. كما يدخل في الاعتبار من هذه الناحية ما عرفت به حكومة الكويت من حرص على مصالح المواطنين ، وتجاوب مع اتجاهات الرأي العام واحاسيسه. 
ومن ناحية اخرى لا تزال الشعبية موفورة في احكام الدستور بالقدر الكافي، فلمجلس الامة ابتداء حق ابداء ما يراه من ملاحظات على برنامج كل وزارة جديدة (مادة 98)، وله في مواجهة رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء حق السؤال (مادة 99)، وحق الاستجواب (مادة 100)، وحق سحب الثقة من الوزراء فرادي (مادة 101)، وحق الاحتكام الى رئيس الدولة في كيان الوزارة باسرها باعتبارها مسئولة بالتضامن امام الامير، والتزام رأي المجلس الجديد في شأن رئيس مجلس الوزراء اذا جدد تعيينه فظل رئيساَ للوزارة بعد الانتخابات وانعقاد المجلس الجديد(مادة 102)؛ كل ذلك بالاضافة الى ما يرجى مع الزمن من تناقص عدد الوزراء الذين يعينون من غير أعضاء مجلس الامة، ومن التجاوب واقعيا - كما سبق - مع اتجاهات المجلس المذكور وعدم الرغبة في مخالفة نظره ولو كانت لهذه المخالفة وسيلة شكلية في الدستور. 
وفي النهاية فالمسألة قبل كل شيء مسألة ملاءمة سياسية، تعبر عن واقع الدولة وتتخير أقدر الاصول النظرية على التزام الحد الضروري من مقتضيات هذا الواقع. 
*ثانيا - التفسير الخاص لبعض النصوص*

في اطار التصوير العام السابق بيانه لاركان الحكم الدستوري لدولة الكويت، ووفقا لما صاحب بعض النصوص من آراء او مناقشات في خلال تحضيرها، تلاحظ الامور الآتية في تفسير تلك النصوص : 


المادة 1 
نصت هذه المادة على عدم جواز النزول عن سيادة الكويت، ويقصد بهذه العبارة تسجيل حرص الكويت على سيادته كأصل، ولكن هذا الاصل لا يتعارض مع ما هو متعارف عليه بين الدول من تبادل التجاوز عن بعض مظاهر ممارسة السيادة كالاعفاءات القضائية مثلا لرجال السلك السياسي او لبعض القوات العسكرية التابعة لدولة اجنبية او لهيئة دولية. اما التنازل عن ذات سيادة الدولة كليا او جزئيا فلا يجوز وفقا لهذا النص الدستوري، واي خروج عليه يعتبر خروجا على الدستور او تعديلا له يستلزم اتباع الاجراءات المقررة في الدستور فيما يتعلق بتنقيحه. وقد استعمل في الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة اصطلاح - وشعب الكويت- بقصد تسجيل ان للكويت كيانها السياسي المتميز منذ قرون مما يجعل من الكويتيين شعبا بالمعنى الدستوري، ولكنه جزء من الامة العربية، فوجب الا تدخل عليه اداة التعريف حتى لا يكون في هذا المزيد من التخصيص ما يجافي وحدة هذه الامة الشاملة ، ولذلك كان الاصطلاح المذكور افضل من اصطلاح - الشعب الكويتي - واكير تجاوبا مع القومية العربية. 


المادة 2 
لم تقف هذه المادة عند حد النص على ان - دين الدولة الاسلام - بل نصت كذلك على ان الشريعة الاسلامية - بمعنى الفقه الاسلامي - مصدر رئيسي للتشريع، وفي وضع النص بهذه الصيغة توجيه للمشرع وجهة اسلامية اساسية دون منعه من استحداث احكام من مصادر اخرى في امور لم يضع الفقه الاسلامي حكما لها، او يكون من المستحسن تطوير الاحكام في شأنها تمشيا مع ضرورات التطور الطبيعي على مر الزمن ، بل ان في النص ما يسمح مثلا بالاخذ بالقوانين الجزائية الحديثة مع وجود الحدود في الشريعة الاسلامية، وكل ذلك ما كان ليستقيم لو قيل - والشريعة الاسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع -، اذ مقتضى هذا النص عدم جواز الاخذ عن مصدر آخر في أي امر واجهته الشريعة بحكم مما قد يوقع المشرع في حرج بالغ اذا ما حملته الضرورات العملية على التمهل في التزام رأي الفقه الشرعي في بعض الامور وبخاصة في مثل نظم الشركات، والتأمين ، والبنوك، والقروض، والحدود، وما اليها. كمـا يلاحظ بهـذا الخصـوص ان النص الوارد بالدستور - وقد قرر ان -الشريعة الاسلامية مصدر رئيسي للتشريع - - انما يحمل المشرع امانة الاخذ باحكام الشريعة الاسلامية ما وسعه ذلك ، ويدعوه الى هذا النهج دعوة صريحة واضحة ، ومن ثم لا يمنع النص المذكور من الاخذ، عاجلا او آجلا، بالاحكام الشرعية كاملة وفي كل الامور، اذا رأى المشرع ذلك. 


المادة 5 
اللفظ الوارد في هذه المادة عن - الاوسمة - يقصد به المعنى الواسع الذي يشمل كل ما يجري مجرى الاوسمة كالانواط والنياشين والقلادات وما اليها. وهذا هو مدلول لفظ اوسمة الوارد كذلك في المادتين 76 و 122 من الدستور. 


المادة 6 
(ومثلها المواد 51 و 56 و 57 و 79 وغيرها). استعمل هنا لفظ - الامة - ترديداً لعبارة المبدأ الديمقراطي القائل :- الامة مصدر السلطات -، ودون مجافاة لكون الامة - كما سبق في المادة الاولى من الدستور - امة واحدة هي الامة العربية، ومن ثم يكون المقصود بالفظ - أمة- عند تخصيصها بدولة الكويت - كما هو الشأن في المادة 6 ومثيلاتها - ابناء الامة العربية في اطار دولة الكويت، أي - الامة العربية في الكويت -. 


المادة 9 
ايراد عبارة - في ظلها - بهذه المادة ليس من مقتضاه عدم رعاية الاطفال الطبيعيين (أي غير الشرعيين) ،وهم ضحية جريمة غيرهم -ولعلهم اولى برعاية الدولة نظرا لتخلي والديهم عنهم - وانما جاء ذكر هذه العبارة مجاراة للاصل في الطفولة وهو شرعيتها، وايحاء بما يؤثره المجتمع ويحرص عليه الدين من ان تكون الطفولة في ظل روابط الاسرة الشرعية. 


المادة 16 
تنص هذه المادة على ان - الملكية ورأس المال والعمل مقومات اساسية لكيان الدولة الاجتماعي وللثروة الوطنية، وهي جميعا حقوق فردية ذات وظيفة اجتماعية ينظمها القانون -. ولاحظ ان هذا النص انما يحدد مكان المجتمع الكويتي من التيارات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي تتنازع العالم في العصر الحاضر، فقد حسم النص الامر حيث جعل المقومات الاساسية للمجتمع المذكور ثلاثة ، يكمل كل منها الآخر ويضبطه، الاول هو -الملكية - أي حق الفرد في ان يتملك ، وهذه رخصة قانونية قد لا تتبلور فعلا في تملك واقعي لكل الناس، او قد تتبلور عملا في أي شيء مما يقبل التملك قل قدره ام كبر، وايا كان نوعه او مصدره. ويكمل هذا الركن الاول ركن ثان هو - رأس المال -، ويقصد به حق كل فرد في جمع ما تملكه، وفي ادخاره او تنميته واستثماره. ومن ثم يجوز ان يتجمع الملك في صورة - رأس مال -، وهو ما تتميز به الديمقراطيات الغربية عن الديمقراطيات الشعبية المعروفة في دول الكتلة الشرقية. وبذلك يكون هذا اللفظ مكملا للركن الاول ومانعا من انحراف المجتمع الكويتي نحو الاشتراكية المتطرفة. على ان لفظ - رأس المال - لا يعني تلك الصورة المعيبة من رأس المال المتطرف او المستغل، فليست هذه الا انحرافا برأس المال عن رسالته الاجتماعية، وهو انحراف حرصت المادة على شجبه بان جعلت - العمل- ركنا ثالثا في المجتمع ( يحد من غلواء رأس المال وتسلطه) وجعلت لكل من هذه الاركان الثلاثة - برغم كونها حقوقا فردية - وظيفة اجتماعية ينظمها القانون. ومعنى ذلك رعاية الدولة لرأس المال في اطار صالح المجتمع، ودون اسراف او تسلط او استغلال تأباه العدالة الاجتماعية. 
ومما يجب ملاحظته كذلك بصدد هذه المادة ، ان النص فيها على ان لهذه الحقوق - وظيفة اجتماعية - لم يقصد به بالذات تحديد الملكية ، بل قصد به تنظيم وظيفتها بما فيه صالح الجماعة الى جانب حق المالك ، ومظاهر التنظيم الاجتماعي للملكية عديدة تهدف الى منع الاضرار بمصلحة المجموع او اساءة استعمال الحق، ومن امثلة ذلك فرض تكاليف او ارتفاقات على رأس المال لصالح الدولة او المجموع، وكذلك نزع الملكية للمنفعة العامة وفقا للضوابط المبينة بالمادة 18 من الدستور (أي في الاحوال التي يبينها القانون، وبالكيفية المنصوص عليها فيه، وبشرط التعويض عنها تعويضا عادلا). ولهذا عندما ارادت بعض الدساتير اباحة تحديد الملكية الفردية بالذات اوردت مادة خاصة بذلك. هذا فضلا عن ان موضوع تحديد الملكية الفردية انما يثار خاصة بصدد ملكية الاراضي الزراعية في البلاد التي تعتبر هذه الاراضي اساس الاقتصاد الوطني ، وليس هذا هو الحال في دولة الكويت. 


المادة 20 
تكمل هذه المادة مجموعة المواد السابقة عليها ابتداء بالمادة 16 السالفة الذكر، وبصلة وثيقة مع تلك المادة بالذات. فالملكية ورأس المال والعمل مقومات يتخلف عنها نوعان من النشاط، احدهما خاص، والاخر عام. ولذلك حرصت المادة العشرون على توكيد التعاون بين هذين النوعين وحددت هدفه وهو - تحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية وزيادة الانتاج ورفع مستوى المعيشة وتحقيق الرخاء للمواطنين -، ولقد اضيف الى المادة وصف هذا التعاون بانه - العادل - حتى لا يطغى أي من النشاطين المذكورين على الاخر،والعدل هنا امر تقريبي لا يعني التعادل الحسابي او المناصفة بينهما.فالمسألة متروكة للمشرع داخل هذا التحديد العام المرن ، يقدر في كل مجال مدى تدخل الدولة بما يتفق وحالة البلاد ومقتضيات التوفيق بين الصالح العام ومصالح الافراد، فيوسع نطاق النشاط العام مثلا في الامور ذات الصلة الوثيقة بأمن الدولة او اسرارها او الاقتصاد القومي، في حين يوسع على النشاط الحر مثلا في الامور التجارية واشباع الحاجات العامة الجارية. والمشرع هو الامين على اداء هذه المهمة والقيام بهذا التقدير حسب منطق زمانه ومقتضيات الموضوع الذي يشرع له. وليس من المستطاع ان يسبقه الشارع الدستوري بتحديد في هذا الشأن اكثر من ذلك التحديد المرن الذي ورد بالمادة المذكورة. 


المادة 21 
نصت هذه المادة على ان الدولة تقوم على حفظ الثروات الطبيعية وحسن استغلالها - بمراعاة مقتضيات امن الدولة واقتصادها الوطني-، ويقصد بهذه العبارة ان تراعي الدولة في هذا الشأن امرين معا، اولهما ما قد يقتضيه امن الدولة من قيود على كيفية الحفظ او الاستغلال، وعلى من قد يعهد اليهم بهذا العمل او ذاك، فقد يكون مورد الثروة وثيق الصلة بالدفاع او الامن العام في الحال او مستقبلا، كما قد ينطوي على اسرار توجب اتخاذ بعض الضمانات الخاصة عند حفظه او استغلاله. والامر الثاني هو ان تراعي الدولة عند استغلالها لاي مصدر من مصادر الثروة او مورد من مواردها دور هذا المصدر او المورد في الاقتصاد الوطني في مجموعه، وبذلك يدخل ضمن المخطط العام للتنمية الاقتصادية ، وهو مخطط له اهميته البالغة في اقتصاد الدولة مما يقتضي ان يصدر به قانون خاص، مجاراة لحكم هذه المادة والمادة 20 السالفة الذكر. 


المادة 24 
قررت هذه المادة ان - العدالة الاجتماعية اساس الضرائب والتكاليف العامة -، وبذلك شمل هذا الحكم كل الضرائب سواء كانت عامة او محلية، وغير ذلك من التكاليف العامة كالرسوم وما يجري مجراها القانوني. 


المادة 29 
نصت هذه المادة على مبدأ المساواة في الحقوق والواجبات بصفة عامة ، ثم خصت بالذكر اهم تطبيقات هذا المبدأ بقولها - لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس او الاصل او اللغة او الدين -. وقد آثرت هذه المادة الا تضيف الى ذلك عبارة - او اللون او الثروة - - برغم ورود مثل هذه العبارة في الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان - وذلك لان شبهة التفريق العنصري لا وجود لها في البلاد، فضلا عن كفاية نص المادة في دفع هذه الشبهة . كما ان التفريق بين الناس بسبب الثروة امر منتف بذاته في المجتمع الكويتي، فلا حاجة للنص على نفيه بحكم خاص. 


المادة 31 
نصت الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة على عدم تعريض الانسان، الذي كرمه الله ، للتعذيب او المعاملة الحاطة بالكرامة، والمقصود بهذا الانسان هو الشخص البريء الذي لم تثبت بعد ادانته، فان ادين بالطريق القانوني والقضائي المقرر كان الامر امر عقاب مجرم. مما لا يعتبر تعذيبا او حطا بالكرامة. ولهذا العقاب ضماناته التي تنص عليها المواد 32 و 33 و 34 من الدستور. ولم يجد الدستور ضرورة للنص صراحة على حظر - العقوبات الوحشية - - برغم ورود هذا الحظر في الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان - وذلك باعتبار هذا النوع من العقوبات لا مكان له اصلا في المجتمع الكويتي ولا توجد مظنة تقريره مستقبلا حتى يلزم النص على حظره. فسكوت الدستور بهذا الخصوص يؤكد اصالة حظر - العقوبات الوحشية -. 


المادة 33 
نصت هذه المادة على كون - العقوبة شخصية -، وذلك تطبيقا لقوله تعالى:- ولا تزر وازرة وزر اخرى -. 


المادة 35 
تقرر هذه المادة - حرية الاعتقاد - مطلقة، لانها ما دامت في نطاق -الاعتقاد- أي - السرائر- فامرها الى الله ولو كان الشخص لا يعتقد في دين ما. فان جاوز الامر نطاق السرائر وظهر في صورة - شعائر- وجب ان تكون هذه الشعائر طبقا للعادات المرعية وبشرط الا تخل بالنظام العام او تنافي الاداب. والمقصود بلفظ -الاديان- في هذه المادة الاديان السماوية الثلاثة ، الاسلام والمسيحية واليهودية. ولكن ليس معنى ذلك على سبيل الالزام منع الاديان الاخرى من ممارسة شعائرها كلها او بعضها، انما يكون الامر في شأنها متروكا لتقدير السلطة العامة في البلاد دون ان تتخذ لحريتها سندا من المادة 35 المذكورة. 


المادة 39 
نصت هذه المادة على حرية المراسلة البريدية والبرقية والهاتفية وكفالة سريتها ومنع - مراقبة الرسائل...-، والمقصود بالرسائل في هذه العبارة الاخيرة كل ما سبق ان ذكرته المادة من انواع المراسلة ، بريدية كانت او برقية او هاتفية. 


المادة 40 
التعليم - بمقتضى هذه المادة - حق للكويتيين تكفله الدولة وفقا للقانون وفي حدود النظام العام والاداب، وهو كسائر الحقوق والحريات العامة، محدود طبيعيا بامكانيات الدولة ومدى طاقتها، كما ان النص على التزام هذا الحق حدود النظام العام والاداب انما هو تحصيل حاصل (لا يخلو من النفع والتذكرة) ، ذلك لان الحقوق والحريات جميعها انما تقوم داخل تلك الحدود. وقد تضمنت هذه المادة كذلك النص على ان - التعليم الزامي مجاني في مراحله الاولى وفقا للقانون -، ويقصد بالمراحل الاولى ما يبلغ نهاية التعليم المتوسط. ولا ينبغي ان يتجاوز الالزام هذه المرحلة - وهي مرحلة في ذاتها متقدمة - لان في هذا التجاوز مساسا بحرية الوالدين في توجيه اولادهم، فضلا عن تعذر تقرير هذا الالزام للبنات في تلك السن وبمراعاة واقع تقاليدنا بهذا الخصوص. وحيث يكون الالزام يجب ان تكون كذلك مجانيته اذ لا يتصور مع الالزام تحميل ولي الامر بالمصروفات الدراسية، وبذلك جاء حكم المجانية مكملا للنص الخاص باللالزام. اما موضوع المجانية في غير نطاق الالزام فأمر يختص بتنظيمه المشرع العادي وتفصله قوانين التعليم، وليس في هذا النص الدستوري ما يمنع البتة من ان تمتد المجانية الى كل مراحل التعليم الاخرى كما هو الحال الان في دولة الكويت، وكما يرجى ان يبقى دوما فيها. 


المادة 41 
النص في هذه المادة على ان - لكل كويتي الحق في العمل وفي اختيار نوعه- معناه الا تصادر الدولة حرية الفرد في ان يعمل تاجرا مثلا او صانعا او غير ذلك، فهو الذي يختار لنفسه نوع عمله في ميدان النشاط الحر، دون ان يلزم مثلا بنوع عمل والده او جده ، كما ان هذه الحرية تتعلق بنشاط الافراد الخاص في المجتمع ، ومن ثم لا شأن لها باعمال الموظف في وظيفته العامة. ويلاحظ من ناحية اخرى ان هذه المادة لا تعني حق كل فرد في الزام الدولة بان توفر له عملا والا تعرضت للمسئولية، وذلك لان التزام الدولة بهذا الخصوص محدود بامكانياتها، ولذلك قالت العبارة الاخيرة من المادة - وتقوم الدولة على توفيره للمواطنين - ولم تقل - وتوفر الدولة العمل للمواطنين -. كذلك تلتزم هذه الحرية - وغيرها من الحريات - بقيد عام لا يحتاج لنص خاص، وان ورد النص عليه صراحة في المادة 49 من الدستور، وهو ان يراعي الناس في ممارسة ما لهم من حقوق وحريات النظام العام والآداب. 


المادة 42 
تقضي هذه المادة على أي صورة كانت للسخرة، ما لم يكن الجبر في حالة من الحالات الاستثنائية التي يعينها القانون، ولا يكون تقرير هذه الحالات تشريعيا الا - لضرورة قومية -. ويجب في جميع الاحوال ان يكون العمل الجبري - بمقابل عادل -. وباسقاط أي من هذه الحدود يكون التشريع المقرر للاجبار قانونا غير دستوري. كما ان النص على - القانون - كأداة لتعيين الاحوال الاستثنائية للعمل الاجباري - ومثله سائر النصوص الدستورية المشابهة - يجعل من غير الجائز دستوريا ان يتم هذا التعيين باداة اخرى غير - القانون -. 


المادة 43 
تقرر هذه المادة - حرية تكوين الجمعيات والنقابات - دون النص على -الهيئات- التي تشمل في مدلولها العام بصفة خاصة الاحزاب السياسية، وذلك حتى لا يتضمن النص الدستوري الالزام باباحة انشاء هذه الاحزاب، كما ان عدم ايراد هذا الالزام في صلب المادة ليس معناه تقرير حظر دستوري يقيد المستقبل لاجل غير مسمى ويمنع المشرع منالمساح بتكوين احزاب اذا رأى محلا لذلك ،وعليه فالنص الدستوري المذكور لا يلزم بحرية الاحزاب ولا يحظرها، وانما يفوض الامر للمشرع العادي دون ان يأمره في هذا الشأن او ينهاه. 


المادة 44 
تحفظ هذه المادة لاجتماعات الناس الخاصة حريتها، فلا يجوز للقانون - ولا للحكومة من باب اولى - ان توجب الحصول على اذن بهذه الاجتماعات او اخطار أي جهة عنها مقدما، كما لا يجوز لقوات الامن اقحام نفسها على تلك الاجتماعات. ولكن هذا لا يمنع الافراد انفسهم من الاستعانة برجال الشرطة، وفقا للاجراءات المقررة ، لكفالة النظام او ما الى ذلك من اسباب. اما الاجتماعات العامة سواء كانت في صورتها المعتادة في مكان معين لذلك ، او اخذت صورة مواكب تسير في الطريق العام، او تجمعات يتلاقى فيها الناس في ميدان عام مثلا، فهذه على اختلاف صورها السابقة لا تكون الا - وفقا للشروط والاوضاع التي يبينها القانون -، وبشرط - أن تكون اغراض الاجتماع (او الموكب او التجمع ) ووسائله سليمة ولا تنافي الاداب -. وتحديد المعنى الدقيق للاجتماع العام والمعيار الذي يفرق بينه وبين الاجتماع الخاص، امر يبينه بالتفصيل اللازم القانون الذي يصدر بهذا الخصوص. ولا يخفى كذلك ان ضمانات - الاجتماع الخاص - التي نصت عليها هذه المادة لا تعني السماح باستغلال هذه الحرية لارتكاب جريمة او تآمر يحظره القانون، فهذه الحالة يضع لها القانون الجزائي وقانون الاجراءات الجزائية الاحكام اللازمة لضمان امن الدولة وسلامة الناس بما تتضمنه هذه الاحكام من عقوبات واجراءات وقائية تحول دون ارتكاب الجريمة وتتعقب مرتكبها ولو كان شخصا واحدا معتصما بمسكنه، وليس اجتماعا خاصا في هذا المسكن. 


المادة 50 
قررت هذه المادة صراحة - مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات -، بدلا من تقريره دلالة من واقع الاحكام الخاصة بالسلطات العامة ، وذلك دفعا لكل خلاف او جدل حول هذا المبدأ. وقد حظرت المادة نزول أي من السلطات الثلاث(التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية) عن كل او بعض اختصاصها المنصوص عليه في الدستور، والمقصود بصفة خاصة هو منع تنازل السلطة التشريعية عن كل اختصاصها او بعضه للسلطة التنفيذية، بمعنى عدم جواز التنازل عن فئة من الامور او نوع من التشريعات او الاختصاصات، مما يسمى تفويضا بالسلطة، ولكن هذا النص لا يمنع السلطة التشريعية من ان تفوض الحكومة بتولي امر معين بالذات ولظرف خاص بدلا من ان يتولاه المشرع بقانون ، وفي هذه الحالة قد يبين هذا القانون بعض التوجيهات او الاحكام الرئيسية التي يجب ان تلتزمها الحكومة في ممارسة هذا الحق، كما لا يتعارض نص هذه المادة مع - قوانين السلطة التامة - حيث تقتضي ضرورة استثنائية ان تعهد السلطة التشريعية الى السلطة التنفيذية بمواجهة امر هام معين في جملته ، كمواجهة ازمة نقدية او اقتصادية او عسكرية مثلا. وحكمة الحظر المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة الرغبة في مقاومة ما لوحظ من ميل المجالس التشريعية احيانا الى ترك مهمة التشريع في عدد متزايد من الامور للسلطة التنفيذية مما يمس جوهر الشعبية في اخص شيء واقربه لصميم السيادة وهو التشريع. 


المادة 56 
اشارت هذه المادة الى - المشاورات التقليدية - التي تسبق تعيين رئيس مجلس الوزراء، وهي المشاورات التي يستطلع بموجبها رئيس الدولة وجهة نظر الشخصيات السياسية صاحبة الرأي في البلاد وفي مقدمتها، رئيس مجلس الامة ، ورؤساء الجماعات السياسية ، ورؤساء الوزارات السابقين الذين يرى رئيس الدولة من المفيد ان يستطلع رأيهم ، من اليهم من اصحاب الرأي السياسي. وبناء على هذه المادة يكون تعيين الوزراء وعزلهم بمرسوم اميري، وذلك على خلاف تعيين رئيس مجلس الوزراء وعزله كما سبق. كذلك جعلت هذه المادة الحد الاعلى لعدد الوزراء - ثلث عدد اعضاء مجلس الامة -. والالتزام بعدم تجاوز هذا الثلث معناه ان الحد الاعلى المذكور هو ستة عشر وزيرا نظرا لكون عدد اعضاء مجلس الامة خمسين عضوا. ويحسب ضمن عدد الوزراء المذكور رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزراء الدولة ، ولذلك بالذات وضعت كلمة - جميعا - في الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة حيث تقول :- ولا يزيد عدد الوزراء جميعا على ثلث عدد اعضاء مجلس الامة-. ويلاحظ كذلك ان هذا النص لا يمنع تعيين نائب لرئيس مجلس الوزراء (من بين الوزراء وضمن عددهم الدستوري) اذا طرأت ضرورة تقتضي ذلك. 


المادة 57 
اوجبت هذه المادة تنحي الوزارة القائمة عن الحكم عند بدء كل فصل تشريعي لمجلس الامة، والمقصود بالفصل التشريعي الفترة التي تفصل بين انتخابات واخرى لمجلس الامة، سواء استكمل خلالها المجلس كل ادوار الانعقاد الاربعة العادية المقررة في الدستور (نظرا لكون مدة المجلس اربع سنوات وفقا للمادة 83)، او لم يستكملها بسبب حل المجلس قبل اجله الدستوري العادي. وتنحي الوزارة وتشكيل وزارة جديدة - ولو كان اعضاؤها كلهم او بعضهم اعضاء بالوزارة السابقة - امر توجبه الاصول البرلمانية التي تذهب في هذا الشأن الى ابعد من ذلك المدى ، اذ تقرر ان الوزارة الجديدة لا يستقر بها المقام - او لا تعين اصلا تعيينا نهائيا - الا بعد الحصول على ثقة المجلس النيابي الجديد. وهذا امر منطقي لان تجديد الانتخاب معناه التعرف على الجديد من رأي الامة، وهذا الجديد لا يصل الى الحكومة الا باعادة تشكيل الوزارة وفقا لاتجاهات وعناصر المجلس الجديد. ولكن المادة 57 لم تصل في هذا المضمار البرلماني الى هذا الحق، واكتفت بمجرد اعادة تشكيل الوزارة على النحو الذي يرتئيه امير البلاد، على ان يكون هذا التعيين نهائيا وغير معلق على اصدار قرار من المجلس بالثقة بالوزارة الجديدة. وامير البلاد يراعي عند اعادة تشكيل الوزارة في هذه الحالة الاوضاع الجديدة في المجلس النيابي وما قد يقتضيه الصالح العام من تعديل في تشكيل الوزارة او تغيير في توزيع المناصب الوزارية بين اعضائها. كذلك يتيح هذا النص للامير فرصة دستورية طبيعية لتجديد ثقته بالوزارة والوزراء اذا ما ادوا رسالتهم في الوزارة على النحو المرضي، او لاحلال وزير جديد محل من لم يكن من الوزراء السابقين عند حسن ظن الامير والامة به ، او لوضع الوزير في منصب وزاري اكثر ملاءمة من منصبه السابق. واتاحة هذه الفرصة للامير، على هذا النحو الدستوري البرلماني الطبيعي، يكفي سموه مؤونة الالتجاء الى الوسائل الدستورية العنيفة كاستعمال حقه في اقالة الوزارة او اعفاء بعض الوزراء من مناصبهم. المواد 61 الى 64 - هذه المواد خاصة بنائب الامير، ولا يخفي انه في حالة وجود -ولي عهد - للامارة فانه هو الذي سيكون بحكم مركزه هذا نائبت للامير، ما دام لا يتعذر قيامه بهذه المهمة، فان لم يكن مستطيعا ذلك او كان غائبا عن الامارة طبقت المواد المنوه عنها في شأن نائب الامير. ويلاحظ ان للامير الحق في تنظيم ممارسة صلاحياته الدستورية نيابة عنه او تحديد نطاقها، وذلك في كلتا الحالتين، أي سواء ناب عنه ولي العهد او شخص غيره. 


المادة 61 
(المواد 61 الى 64) هذه المواد خاصة بنائب الامير، ولا يخفي انه في حالة وجود -ولي عهد - للامارة فانه هو الذي سيكون بحكم مركزه هذا نائبت للامير، ما دام لا يتعذر قيامه بهذه المهمة، فان لم يكن مستطيعا ذلك او كان غائبا عن الامارة طبقت المواد المنوه عنها في شأن نائب الامير. ويلاحظ ان للامير الحق في تنظيم ممارسة صلاحياته الدستورية نيابة عنه او تحديد نطاقها، وذلك في كلتا الحالتين، أي سواء ناب عنه ولي العهد او شخص غيره. 


المادة 69 
بمقتضى هذه المادة يكون اعلان الاحكام العرفية بمرسوم، وذلك مراعاة لضرورات السرعة في عمليات الدفاع ، ولكن هذا النص، وكل نص مماثل له في الدستور، لا يمنع رئيس الدولة والحكومة من اخذ رأي مجلس الامة في الامر مقدما اذا سمحت الظروف بذلك ، وهذا تمر متروك لتقدير الامير وحكومته دون الزام ، بل لعل شعبية الحكم تحبذ مثل هذا الاجراء ما دام مستطاعا. كذلك اشترطت هذه المادة عرض مرسوم الحكم العرفي على مجلس الامة خلال خمسة عشر يوما، وهذه المدة هي الحد الاعلى لمهلة العرض، ولكن هذا لا يمنع من اجراء العرض قبل ذلك ، بل انه من المستحسن ان يتم ذلك في اقرب فرصة ممكنة. 


المادة 70 
تضمنت هذه المادة فقرة اخيرة لا يجوز بمقتضاها، في أي حال، ان تتضمن المعاهدة شروطا سرية تناقض شروطها العلنية ، وذلك درءا لمخاطر السرية التي تبلغ حد التناقض بين ما خفى وما اعلن، وهو تناقض يتنافى مع الرقابة البرلمانية التي نصت عليها المادة المذكورة، كما يخالف الاتجاه الدولي في شأن تسجيل المعاهدات لدى منظمة الامم المتحدة ليحتج بها في اعمال تلك المنظمة. اما السرية التي لا تتناقض مع شروط المعاهدة المعلنة ، انما تكملها وتعمل على تنفيذها، فلا يشملها الحظر في هذا المادة ، بل لعل الضرورات والمصلحة العامة تقتضيها في بعض الاحيان. 


المادة 78 
ما تقرره هذه المادة من تعيين مخصصات رئيس الدولة بقانون عند توليه الحكم ولمدة حكمه يجعل هذا التقدير لا يناقش الا مرة واحدة فور التولية، ثم يتكرر ادراج هذه المخصصات في الميزانيات السنوية للدولة دون العودة الى مناقشتها زيادة او نقصا. ويلاحظ ان نائب الامير (اذا لم يكن هو ولي العهد وله مخصصاته المقررة قانوا) تحدد مخصصاته بواسطة الامير وتصرف من مخصصاته، ولذلك لم تنص المادة المذكورة على كيفية تحديد مخصصات نائب الامير. 


المادة 82 
أوردت هذه المادة الشروط الواجب توافرها في عضو مجلس الامة، ومن بينها شرط الجنسية الكويتية - بصفة اصلية وفقا للقانون -، وبذلك يكون المرجع في تحديد معنى هذا الاصطلاح هو قانون الجنسية ، وفيه تبين شروط الجنسية الاصلية، متميزة عن احوال كسب الجنسية بطريق التجنس. وبهذا الحكم الدستوري يبطل العمل باي نص تشريعي قائم يسمح للمتجنس بممارسة حق الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الامة ايا كانت المدة التي مضت - او التي تمضي - على تجنسه. ومن ثم يكون الترشيح حقا لابناء هذا المتجنس اذا ما ادخلهم قانون الجنسية ضمن حالات الجنسية بصفة اصلية ، وهو الحكم الصحيح المعمول به في الدول المختلفة. ويلاحظ ان التفريق بين الوطني الاصلي - او الاصيل - الوطني بالتجنس، امر وارد في الدساتير عامة في شأن ممارسة الحقوق السياسية ، وهو تفريق تحدده اغلبية الدساتير بعدد معين من السنين تعتبر فترة تمرين على الولاء للجنسية الجديدة، كما ان فيه ضمانات للدولة اثبتت التجارب العالمية ضرورتها. اما شروط الناخب فلم تتعرض لها هذه المادة او غيرها من مواد الدستور، وانما يتولى بيانها قانون الانتخاب (بناء على احالة من المادة 80 من الدستور التي تقول ان تأليف مجلس الامة يكون - وفقا للاحكام التي يبينها قانون الانتخاب -). وبذلك يصح لقانون الانتخاب ان يسمح للمتجنس بممارسة حق الانتخاب دون قيد (وهو اقل خطورة من حق الترشيح او العضوية)، كما يجوز له ان يقيد استعمال هذا الحق بمضي مدة على التجنس. 


المادة 90 
نص هذه المادة لا يمنع دستوريا من اجتماع المجلس في غير الزمان والمكان المقررين لاجتماعه، اذا دعت ضرورة لذلك ووفقا لنظرية الضرورة وبشروطها القانونية المقررة. 


المادة 92 
نصت الفقرة الاخيرة من هذه المادة على ان - يرأس الجلسة الاولى - لمجلس الامة - لحين انتخاب الرئيس اكبر الاعضاء سنا -، ومقتضى هذا النص انه اذا تخلف الاكبر سنا من بين الاعضاء تولى الرياسة اكبر الاعضاء الحاضرين. 


المادة 98 
اوجبت هذه المادة على كل وزارة جديدة ان تتقدم فور تشكيلها ببرنامجها الى مجلس الامة ، ولكنها لم تشترط لبقاء الوزارة في الحكم طرح موضوع الثقة بها على المجلس، بل اكتفت بابداء المجلس ملاحظاته بصدد هذا البرنامج، والمجلس طبعا يناقش البرنامج جملة وتفصيلا، ثم يضع ملاحظاته مكتوبة، ويبلغها رسميا للحكومة ، وهي - كمسئولة في النهاية امام المجلس - لا بد وان تحل هذه الملاحظات المكان اللائق بها وبالمجلس المذكور. 


المادة 99 
الاسئلة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة، انما توجه الى رئيس مجلس الوزراء عن السياسة العامة للحكومة. اما الهيئات التابعة لرياسة مجلس الوزراء او الملحقة بها فيسأل عنها وزير دولة لشئون مجلس الوزراء. اما الوزراء فيسأل كل منهم عن اعمال وزارته. ومعلوم ان السؤال لا يجاوز معنى الاستفهام الى معنى التجريح او النقد والا اصبح استجوابا مما نصت عليه المادة 110 من الدستور. 


المادة 101 
(المواد 101 و 102 و 103) تقرر المادة 101 اعتبار الوزير معتزلا منصبه من تاريخ قرار عدم الثقة به، وتوجب عليه ان يقدم استقالته فورا، استيفاء للشكل الدستوري، ومقتضى ذلك ان أي تصرف يصدر من الوزير المذكور، بعد صدور قرار عدم الثقة به، يعتبر بقوة الدستور باطلا وكأن لم يكن، دون ان يطبق في هذه الحالة الحكم الوارد بالمادة 103 من الدستور القاضي باستمرار الوزير في تصريف العاجل من شئون منصبه لحين تعيين خلفه، وبذلك يعين فورا وزير بدلا منه او يعهد بوزارته مؤقتاً الى وزير آخر لحين تعيين الوزير الجديد. اما رئيس مجلس الوزراء الذي يتكرر قرار عدم التعاون معه وفقا للمادة 102 فلا مندوحة من تطبيق المادة 103 في شأنه حتى لا يكون هناك فراغ وزاري. والاغلبية المنصوص عليها في المادتين 101 و 102 ( وهي اغلبية الاعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس فيما عدا الوزراء) مقتضاها انه اذا كان عدد الوزراء من اعضاء مجلس الامة عشرة مثلا فالاغلبية اللازمة لسحب الثقة من الوزير هي أغلبية الاعضاء الاربعين غير الوزراء، أي واحد وعشرون صوتا على الاقل. 


المادة 113 
نصت هذه المادة على ان لمجلس الامة ان يعقب مرة واحدة على بيان الحكومة المتضمن تعذر اخذها بالرغبة التي ابداها المجلس، والمقصود بهذا التعقيب ان يناقش المجلس الموضوع بالتفصيل الذي يراه وينتهي من هذه المناقشة الى تعقيب مكتوب يبعث به الى الحكومة دون أي اجراء آخر في هذا الشأن من جانب المجلس ما لم ير تحريك المسؤولية الوزارية على اساس نص آخر غير هذه المادة ، كنص المادة 100 مثلا الخاص بحق الاستجواب. 


المادة 121 
(المادتان 121 و 131) 
تحظر المادة 121 على عضو مجلس الامة ان يعين - اثناء مدة عضويته - في مجلس ادارة شركة او ان يسهم في التزامات تعقدها الحكومة او المؤسسات العامة ، وذلك بالمعنى الشامل لبلدية الكويت مثلا وغيرها من الهيئات المحلية التي قد تنشأ في يوم من الايام . والمحظور في شأن الشركات هو - التعيين- اثناء مدة العضوية، فان كان التعيين سابقا على العضوية النيابية فلا مانع دستوريا من الاستمرار في عضوية مجلس الادارة بعد الفوز بعضوية مجلس الامة ، لان المادة لم تجعل من هذه الحالة حالة - عدم جمع - ( كما هو الشأن في المادة 131 الخاصة بالوزراء) بل جعلتها حالة حظر مقيد بفترة معينة. وهذا التفريق في الحكم بين عضو مجلس الامة والوزير منطقي نظرا لأن العضو لا يمارس سلطة تنفيذية وانما يؤدي مهمة تمثيلية ورقابية ، في حين يمارس الوزير تلك السلطة ويتولى رياسة العمل الاداري في وزارته، وبقدر السلطة يكون الحذر ويكون الحرص على دفع مظنة الانحراف بالنفوذ او اساءة استعمال السلطة. وبهذه الروح، وتحت ضغط واقع الكويت حيث للتجارة مكان الصدارة في اعمال المواطنين وحيث تتدخل الحكومة الى حد كبير في المشروعات واوجه النشاط الاقتصادي ، لزم تخفيف قيود العضوية في هذا الخصوص بحيث لا يمنع العضو من مزاولة مهنته الحرة او عمله الصناعي او التجاري او المالي، كما لم يحظر عليه التعامل مع الدولة بطريق المزايدة او المناقصة العلنيتين ، او بالتطبيق لنظام الاستملاك الجبري، وذلك بمراعاة ان في هذا الاستثناءات من النظام الجبري القانوني ما يكفل عدم استغلال النفوذ وينفي مظنة الانحراف. ولكل ذلك حظرت المادة 131 على الوزير - اثناء الوزارة - ان يتولى وظيفة عامة او يزاول ولو بطريق غير مباشر، مهنة حرة او عملا صناعيا او تجاريا او ماليا، او ان يسهم في التزامات تعقدها الحكومة او المؤسسات العامة (او البلديات) او ان يجمع بين الوزارة والعضوية في مجلس ادارة أي شركة، ومن باب اولى ان يتولى رياسة مجلس الادارة فيها. وكذلك منعته المادة المذكورة من ان يشتري او يستأجر مالا من اموال الدولة (بالمعنى الواسع الشامل للحكومة المركزية والهيئات المحلية والمؤسسات العامة ) ولو بطريق المزاد العلني، او ان يؤجرها او يبيعها شيئا من امواله او يقايضها عليه. ومنع مزاولة هذه الامور - ولو بطريق غير مباشر - مقتضاه انه لا يجوز للوزير ان يمارس هذه الاعمال بواسطة اشخاص يعملون باسمه او لحسابه. ولكن هذا النص لا يمنع من ان تكون للوزير اسهم او سندات او حصص في شركة تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية مع تستتبعه هذه الشخصية من انفصال عن اشخاص المساهمين وحملة السندات والحصص، واتباع للاجراءات والضوابط القانونية المقررة من حيث ادارة الشركات ، وتوزيع الارباح فيها، وخضوعها لرقابة الدولة. 


المادة 125 
حددت هذه المادة شروط الوزراء (بالاحالة في ذلك الى المادة 82)، ومن هذه الشروط شرط الجنسية الكويتية - بصفة اصلية -، وقد اقتصر هذا الحكم على الوزراء باعتبارهم اصحاب المناصب السياسية التي يرقى تنظيمها الى مستوى النصوص الدستورية. اما من عدا الوزراء من كبار الموظفين ، كوكلاء الوزارات والوكلاء المساعدين ، فليس الدستور مجال تحديد شروطهم كما فعل بالنسبة للوزراء، وانما مجال ذلك هو قانون التوظف العادي ، ولهذا وردت المادة على النحو المذكور برغم ما ارتآه بعض الاعضاء من ضرورة مد الحكم الوارد في هذه المادة الى الوظائف المذكورة وما ابداه المجلس التأسيسي من ارتضاء لهذا الرأي. 


المادة 136 
تنص هذه المادة على ان - لا تعقد القروض العامة الا بقانون، ويجوز بقانون كذلك ان تقرض الدولة او ان تكفل قرضا -، وتنظم العبارة الاولى الاقتراض والعبارة الثانية الاقراض او الكفالة. وفي مدلول هذه العبارة الاخيرة يكون الاقراض او الكفالة بقانون، سواء كان هذا القانون خاصا بقرض معين لدولة معينة مثلا ، او كان قانونا ينظم مؤسسة مهمتها الاقراض وفقا لاسس قانونية موضوعة كما هو الشأن بالنسبة الى الصندوق الكويتي للتنمية الاقتصادية مثلا، كما لا يشمل اقراض الدولة موظفيها وفقا لقانون التوظف او لقانون خاص بذلك. 


المادة 152 
(المادتان 152 و 153) 
تشترط هاتان المادتان ان يكون منح الالتزام والاحتكار بقانون ، وهذا الحكم لا يسري الا ابتداء من تاريخ العمل بالدستور اخذا بمبدأ عدم رجعية القوانين المنصوص عليه صراحة في المادة 179 من الدستور، وبذلك تعتبر صحيحة وتظل سارية كل الالتزامات والاحتكارات الممنوحة قبل التاريخ المذكور وفقا للاجراءات القانونية التي كانت مقررة وقت منحها، انما لا يجوز تجديدها او تعديلها بعد ذلك التاريخ الا بقانون ، كما يلزم دستوريا توقيت مدة ما لم يسبق تحديده منها بزمن معين. ويسري هذا الحكم على جميع النصوص المماثلة كالمادة 136 التي سبق التنويه عنها. 


المادة 167 
مراعاة لواقع الكويت اجازت هذه المادة - على سبيل الاستثناء - - ان يعهد القانون لجهات الامن العام في نطاق الجنح بتولي الدعوى العمومية ( بدلا من النيابة العامة صاحبة الدعوى العمومية اصلا)، وذلك - وفقا للاوضاع التي يبينها القانون -. ومقتضى هذا النص عدم جواز التوسع في هذه الرخصة لانها استثناء، والاستثناءات تجري في اضيق الحدود. كما يلزم ان يبين القانون - الاوضاع- المشار اليها في المادة الدستورية المذكورة، وان يكفل للقائمين بالدعوى العمومية المنوطة بجهات الامن ما تقتضيه هذه الامانة الخطيرة من مؤهلات قانونية في القائمين بها، وتنظيم اداري يكفل لهم القدر الضروري من الحيدة والاستقلال، والبعد عن اصداء ما يلازم عمل جهاز الامن العام من اتصال يومي بالجمهور واحتكاك بالكثيرين من الناس كل يوم. فبهذه الضمانات يحقق هذا الطريق الاستثنائي الفوائد المرجوة دون ان يكون ذلك على حساب العدالة او الحقوق والحريات. 


المادة 169 
وردت بهذه المادة عبارة - بواسطة غرفة او محكمة خاصة -، والمقصود بالغرفة دائرة من دوائر المحكمة. 


المادة 173 
المادة 173 - آثر الدستور ان يعهد بمراقبة دستورية القوانين (واللوائح) الى محكمة خاصة يراعى في تشكيلها واجراءاتها طبيعة هذه المهمة الكبيرة، بدلا من ان يترك ذلك لاجتهاد كل محكمة على حدة ، مما قد تتعارض معه الآراء في تفسير النصوص الدستورية او يعرض القوانين (واللوائح) للشجب دون دراسة لمختلف وجهات النظر والاعتبارات. فوفقا لهذه المادة يترك للقانون الخاص بتلك المحكمة الدستورية مجال اشراك مجلس الامة بل والحكومة في تشكليها الى جانب رجال القضاء العالي في الدولة، وهم الاصل في القيام على وضع التفسير القضائي الصحيح لاحكام القوانين، وفي مقدمتها الدستور، قانون القوانين. 
في ضوء ما سبق من تصوير عام لنظام الحكم ، ووفقا لهذه الايضاحات المتفرقة في شأن بعض المواد على وجه الخصوص ، يكون تفسير احكام دستور دولة الكويت.

----------


## قديم

مشكورة ويعطيج العافية

----------

